# African Clawed Frogs



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone else has an African Clawed frog. The one I was given is an Albino clawed frog. Would like to know what all do you feed it, and what kind of "container" do you keep it in?


----------



## SilverBeat (Jan 16, 2011)

Are you sure it's an African Clawed Frog? They get pretty big [about 4-5"], whereas more common albino African Dwarf Frogs tend to be smaller [about 2-3"]

My ACF eats red wiggler worms form my compost buckets; he used to eat feeder guppies that I raised. I also give him peas, shelled and mashed. He loves them. I give him one smallish worm a day. Sometimes if my mom has raw shrimp I give him a little bit of that too.
I feed him two pellets of Omega Shrimp Pellets every day as well, I think of them like multivitamins. 

As for an enclosure, these frogs are underwater frogs, so they don't need anything to bask on. A 5-10 gallon tank with some rocks suits them just fine. They will tear up any live plants, so stick to plastic. Also, our frog used to have gravel in his tank until we noticed he had swallowed a great deal of it. Luckily he brought it all back up. Sand only.

My ACF is 13 years old and thriving. I've heard they can live to 30+. Luckily they are about as low maintenance as it gets. My school teacher who had Froggy originally used to leave him in his tank with no food over the breaks [she took him home during the summer]. They are practically indestructible.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I was told African clawed Frog when it was given to me. I knew it was aquatic but I couldn't really find much on what to feed it or how much. I've been feeding him reptomin pellets (about 10 a day), red wigglers (1 every other day), occassionally little crickets. I had him in a 29 gallon tank, but was told that he could get caught by the filter, so right now he"s in a little tub with a PVC pipe to hide in.
Does yours "croak" a lot?


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

I have a pair of ACFs, they live in a 20 gallon long tank with play sand as a substrate. In general they need about 10 gallons per frog. The breeder I got them from said to feed reptomin sticks as the primary food so that is what I do. They get frozen blood worms or brine shrimp on occasion. In the summer I might try giving them an earthworm now and again. 

What kind of filter do you have? I have a hang on back type, there should be no problems with that sort. They should really have a filter actually, they produce a good amount of waste and filter hold a lot of the bacteria your tank needs (it's good bacteria that breaks down ammonia).

Mine have not started calling yet, at least not that I've heard. They are 8-9 months old, one a boy and one a girl, so I assume they should start soon. I know some of their siblings that went to different homes have started calling already.


----------



## SilverBeat (Jan 16, 2011)

Celt said:


> Thanks for the info. I was told African clawed Frog when it was given to me. I knew it was aquatic but I couldn't really find much on what to feed it or how much. I've been feeding him reptomin pellets (about 10 a day), red wigglers (1 every other day), occassionally little crickets. I had him in a 29 gallon tank, but was told that he could get caught by the filter, so right now he"s in a little tub with a PVC pipe to hide in.
> Does yours "croak" a lot?


The filter should really be fine, I have mine with a hang-on-back filter and have never had a problem. 
Yes Froggy loves to sing! Especially on days when he gets crushed peas with his wigglers. I love the sound, especially in the summer with the crickets. Last year I was away on a farm for a few weeks in the summer and had trouble getting to sleep without Froggy there singing to me... The coyotes baying were not the same.

Edited to add: I rescued Froggy 10 years ago this spring, and I believe he was being fed Reptomin sticks as well.. or something similar. They made him shed his skin terribly and he rarely if ever sang. We started searching for alternatives and found the Omega-3 shrimp pellets. They're not filled with horrible by-products, fillers or other nasty stuff. The shedding was greatly reduced and the singing increased. When I started feeding him a mostly raw diet of worms, feeder fish and occasional veggie about three years ago, that's when he really started to belt it out.
Sounds a lot like the stories about kibble-to-raw dogs, doesn't it?!:biggrin:


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

Kirby, my children named him, absolutely loves his red wigglers. I use to feed him Cichlid feeding sticks (it's what we feed the shark), and I have noticed a lot of shedded skin since switching to reptomin but thought it was more noticable because he's in a smaller container with no filtration. I'm definitly going to switch him back to a tank with filtration. I've been looking into the Fluval tanks (they seem really cool). Kirby has been "singing" since I moved him to the smaller container. We think it's because it's next to the radio. As soon as we turn it off, he starts up. Althought there are a few songs he "sings" along with :0) Thanks for sharing with me.


----------

